# Custom Blood Angels Librarian



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

So, this week i'm preparing to make myself two new librarians for my finished Blood Angels Army, this will be the first project I've ever worked on so i decided to make this Project Log to get feedback as well as constructive criticism.

my envisioned Idea came from reading the 'Wings of Sanguinus' psychic ability. my idea is to create a Space marine Librarian flying with big blood red wings flowing behind him.

the first trick i have to solve is making the Librarian Psychic hood, after some digging around I've come to the idea of using a Space Marine shoulder pad, with a little modification, to get the proper look, then use some green stuff to create the pipes that come from the sides of the hood.

Project Requirements;

Jump Pack Marine
Marine shoulderpad
Force Weapon
Wings
green stuff

Friday Is payday so I'll purchase all the needed extra bits needed to start. If anyone has any suggestions or additional ideas i should add to the model feel free to respond. my other issue is finding a Book for my librarians. but ill solve that once i have the needed components.


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok cool, so, snipping off my bits today, i have 2 sets of shoulder pads from the Death Company Box, a Power Mace and Runic sword i'm going to use as Force weapons, i found the two shoulder pads i need to make the psychic hoods and my buddy was cool enough to loan me his Green stuff for the addons, also found some cool bits from all my old marine trees like purity seals and nades/swords for my marines to carry.

The next step is locating the right bits I need for the torso's and legs, my intention was to purchase them from a Bit site but I can't seem to find a site that has any in stock, if anyone has any suggestions of good bit sites i need;

Assault Squad legs or Sang Guard legs: x2
Sang Guard Wings: x2

I also would like a torso with a sash or some kind of cloth (maybe black templar conversion kit?) that would look wicked.










Force Weapons










Shoulder pads from death company (avoided any of the shoulder pads with the X)










arms for bolt pistols

I also have the heads and detail parts cut and ready.


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Friday I'm purchasing these small bits to start my Blood Angel Librarians

http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/wings/sku-down/03181

Wings, part one, totally important part

http://cgi.ebay.com/40K-SM-Command-...035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588b338743

two of these cause they look friggen cool, lots of extra detail and shit to paint, i'll also have Purity Seals all over them and their weapons.

http://cgi.ebay.com/40K-SM-Dark-Ang...038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item29fa5cb9e6

every librarian needs his Librum, but I don't know where to put it, Idea A. is to have it posted on a shoulderpad, idea B. is to have it overhead like a banner like on Terminator Librarians


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Seems very interesting, looking forward for pics , the command torso is prefect for the Librarian IMO


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

heh thanks  there will be way more pictures once the models come in next week, I've been cannabalizing sprues for stuff to make them. I also like the Champion chest from the Command Squad for marines, it's got the best feel to it for a Marine who's undergone severe training.

it'll look cool painted Blue with red highlights too, and all the gold/skull and other colors that come with that. the blood red wings will scare people :3


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Ordered everything but the wings today, a local shop sells reapers minis and i'm going down there monday to see if they have my wings before ordering them online (Cause i wanna save 5 bucks)

all in all the pieces cost around 15$, 5 more or so for the wings, making each model around 10$ apiece, once i get the torsos i'll start the green stuff. I'm also going to modify Banners from Sergeants to have their librums hanging overhead like on terminator armor, should be cool


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I am waiting for pics too! You know, i am looking for inspiration for a librarian for christmas!


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Well i hope i Don't fail to Impress  i've got a good idea down, and using some of the tutorials here i think i'm going to end up with a very splendid model, after everything is said and done they will probably be the two center pieces of my army.

now i just need the craft foam, going to make rock bases for them to jump from


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

CRAAAAP, my peices got mailed to my old home address! so i have a setback, should take another week, I've got family down there trying to get the package and send it back, then i'll get started XD


----------

